# H2O2, preventative...or as needed?



## Budders Keeper (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello MP'ers,

I was just curious how the rest of you H2o2 users use it. Do you keep it in res at all times for a preventative, or do you only use it if you have problems?

I have been using it as a preventative, but I have no light leaks in res and it stays 63-65 degrees. I thinking about dumping it unless I get res/root problems.

So, what do you do?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 2, 2011)

I would do as you say. Since you aren't having any problems and your conditions are right, it's not really necessary. If you are running organic nutes it will kill beneficials also, fyi.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you Hushpuppy. I've been thinking about stopping it ever since I got temps right in the res, but I have this vision of horrible things growing in it as soon as I stop. 

I've had a bad experience trying to mix organic with hydro in this system. I did it with rockwool on a flood table with no problem. The hydroton in buckets does like them so much, so it's just GH3 with no adds at this point. Flower I just add kool bloom liquid and powder.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2011)

If h2o2 cannot find anything bad to kill, it will start to kill the good things


----------



## SimonSays (Dec 3, 2011)

I have always used H2o2 as a preventative in my Res, I use the 3% h2o2 at about 5 to 10 mls per gallon, I start out around 5 mls and go a day , if i smell mildew the next day in Res i add another 5 mls per gallon.  If i have an extreme problem i use the 28 to 35 % h2o2 as a treatment when and if needed.  I also run the GH 3part nutes , with a few of their adds, and personally have never found any problems by using the h2o2 as a preventative.  Its to my understanding that H2o2 will dissolve after around 4 days, when it does dissolve, like said above it adds oxygen to your Res.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 3, 2011)

Ive never used it, just lucky I guess.


----------



## Locked (Dec 3, 2011)

I use a cap full once a week in my clone bubbler.....


----------



## Budders Keeper (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you for the response. 



> if i smell mildew the next day in Res


I'm glad I'm not the only one sniffing res. I actually think I'm gonna leave it out and "sniff" daily. I'll let ya'all know if it "funks" things up


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 3, 2011)

Just grow already! And post pics!

PS. I bleached down the old ebb, 12 site and am planning a pre summer run here shortly. Wanted to stock up on couple strains.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Dec 3, 2011)

Not much to show yet... freshly topped clones about 4in tall. I did get a bunch of family stuff taken care of so I can spend more time on here. Sure is nice seeing some familiar people on here though it seems many have gotten busy and not been around. 

I'll try to get some pics up in a couple days. They seem to be taking off the last couple days. I put them in as soon as first root popped out of oasis cube and it seemed to stop them for a few days. I usually wait till roots are busting out everywhere and they take right off, now I know.

smoke up Johnny..............................BK


----------



## P Jammers (Dec 8, 2011)

What causes root rot? Low Oxygen levels. (DO) Desolved Oxigen. Temp's are the main reason for root rot, Low temps will lower the DO levels and high temps will cause low DO levels. Keeping temps between 65 to 72 will allow MAX DO levels or max o2 for roots. 

Over watering also causes root rot, Root Rot infects parts of the roots, which then spread infecting the whole roots causing death; Root Rot can be caused by to high of temps in hydro as well as over watering. Not enough drainage in your soil can cause Root Rot, even signs of it looking over watered, because the soil holds moisture to long for the roots to dry out. So these 3 things are all connected together. The main one that causes everything is over watering.

Once you find out you have root rot, depending on how bad the problem is, you can add H202( Hydrogen Peroxide) with your water or hydro setup to kill the bacteria caused from root rot. If the plant is severely taken over by it, there are only a few things you can do, cut off the roots affected by it depending on if its hair roots or tap roots, use H202 mixed with water in a different bucket and use it for a dip to help kill off bacteria before putting it back in the system, also note the system needs to be cleaned out if you have root rot. Using products like sm90 will kill off the root rot, using h202 in your system does more harm than good, it kills off the bad bacteria and good thus creating a worse off problem after the h202 has been overran, h202 if used in a hydro/aero system must be replaced everyday due to it dissipating from the air. After it dissipates the plants defensive system has been killed off by the h202 causing the root rot that was not killed by the h202 left and thus overruns the plants root system.

_So again h202 should never be used in the hydro system, be kept in the system, although it is safe to use to rid of algae growth in Rockwool and other mediums, but never be used in with the root zones regularly._ Sm90 is a good product you can use to kill off root rot. Hydro guard helps protect and there are many other products that work as well, hydro guard is one of the more popular ones that work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2011)

I personally have never used it in about 12 years of growing DWC.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Dec 9, 2011)

P Jammers said:
			
		

> What causes root rot? Low Oxygen levels. (DO) Desolved Oxigen. Temp's are the main reason for root rot, Low temps will lower the DO levels and high temps will cause low DO levels. Keeping temps between 65 to 72 will allow MAX DO levels or max o2 for roots.
> 
> Over watering also causes root rot, Root Rot infects parts of the roots, which then spread infecting the whole roots causing death; Root Rot can be caused by to high of temps in hydro as well as over watering. Not enough drainage in your soil can cause Root Rot, even signs of it looking over watered, because the soil holds moisture to long for the roots to dry out. So these 3 things are all connected together. The main one that causes everything is over watering.
> 
> ...


Welcome to MP! Great first post, good info. I'm convinced...need to dump the H2o2 and leave res. alone unless it "needs" attention. I had root problems once and have been paranoid ever since.

Guess I need to find my glasses cause it looks like Im getting a new book 

THG, thanks for the response. Your grows that Ive seen are so good bacteria probably takes one look and runs, knowing it doesn't stand a chance.

Thank you for the help everyone.


----------



## P Jammers (Dec 12, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Welcome to MP! Great first post, good info. I'm convinced...need to dump the H2o2 and leave res. alone unless it "needs" attention. I had root problems once and have been paranoid ever since.
> 
> Guess I need to find my glasses cause it looks like Im getting a new book
> 
> ...



Free link to a PDF of the book for anyone interested:
hXXp://planetganja.net/overgrow/growfaq/pdf/(2005)%20Marijuana%20Garden%20Saver%20-%20Plant%20Troubleshooting%20-%20MynameStitch.pdf

Not the best I have read, but quite good and covers most of the more common issues.


----------



## akhockey (Dec 16, 2011)

Only times i use h2o2 is if I have a problem with root rot which only happens in the summer time with dwc for me and when Im cleaning out my system before a grow. I dont like bleach so much because i feel I never get all of the residue removed. Peroxide dissipates completely after a few days


----------



## Budders Keeper (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello ak, thanks for the response. That's pretty much what I've decided.


----------

